# Another AD Arms shooter.



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Picked this up a week or so ago and finally started fireforming a bit.(I may not live long enuf to get backordered Lapua brass)
It's a 22-250A1.Manners stock,Brux barrel.A sweet handler and shooter so far.Will eventually update with some targets but it may be awhile.Andy is da man!!!


----------



## ANDY1913 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good! Can't wait to see some targets! Also I have a source with some Lapua 22-250 brass in stock, send me a PM and I'll give it to ya.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice looking stick. Andy I've been giving your number out to a few guys, so you might be getting a few more calls. Hope you don't mind.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Andy has put together three rifles for me. Very extensive work on one, and new barrels etc on two. Even the AR shoots 10 shots under .4 inch. Mostly I have gone to three shot groups to check loads. Why waste ammo when you know the load is either good or not so good with three shots? The two bolt guns both shoot under .2 inches. Crazy accurate. I have been waiting for warm weather to go out and ding steel at 1000 yds. I can't wait to hit the Badlands on Memorial Day. I have some 123gr AMax loaded two grains under max load of Superformance and the 6.5 Creedmoor is kicking them out at 3040 fps. Just have to introduce her to some prairie dogs Memorial week-end.


----------



## ANDY1913 (Jun 11, 2009)

Deano send as much work as you can this way! LOL  My wife says if I can't get enough work the new toy will have to go.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice rifle Dick!! No doubt it will shoot.

Nice toy Andrew. Should give you some more time for shooting now!! :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

CNC lathe? That's a spendy little unit.

I'll keep the people coming. I know a lot of people. 

xdeano


----------



## ANDY1913 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep, its CNC it should really help speed things up once I have it all tooled up and running which is still a bit out yet but will be soon.

Just hoping the work will be there when I need it, it was a pretty big chance taken on the purchase.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Andy, 
I think it is a worth while investment. You can do all kinds of fun stuff with one of those. It also tells me that you're no dummy, because it takes a brain to get all the code right to make anything on those things. All i think about when i see a cnc lathe is copper solids for a 338. Oh the fun i could have with those!

Xdeano


----------

